# OCCG Hydro's 1000w Closet Drip System - Blueberry Kush & White Russian



## occg.hydro (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey everyone! This is my first grow with hydro. The clones were transplanted 4 days ago and look like they're just starting to settle in. A few of them are still lookin a little scragley but I think they'll make it just fine. Here's my system:

9 bucket drip system
10" mesh pots w/ hydroton pebbles
20 gal resoivoir
1000w MH conversion bulb (for veg)
1000w Hortilux HPS bulb (for flower)
air cooled sun system reflector w/ 172cfm Can-Fan inline fan
Charcoal Filter w/ 172cfm Vortex inline fan
HEPA filtered air intake
2x air stone (I've only been using 1 to keep pH stable)
7000 BTU Amana air conditioner w/ digital dehumidifier

Botanicare Cal-Mag +
Advanced Nutrients Sensi 2 Part
Advanced Nutrients Piranha
Advanced Nutrients Carbo Load
Fulvix
Clearex (for every other res. change)
:holysheep:


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been having a little trouble with the pH bouncing around so far, but I think it's mostly due to algae growth in the translucent blue return lines that I didn't paint. I taped them up and now they're light tight and things seem to be leveling out a little bit. I also scrapped the dripper stakes and made my own drip rings out of some left over 1/4" tubing. I'm going to put yet another gaping hole in the wall tomorrow to vent the A/C's hot air in to the living room so that I can keep the door closed and have all of the intake air coming in through the HEPA filter instead of the door. I'll keep posting pics as the grow comes along. Any feedback or suggestions would be great. I'm pretty experienced with soil and know how to handle a plant but this is my first try with hydro. I've definitely done my homework, but I still have plenty of learning to do.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, so at the end of the day cycle the plants looked like they might be showing signs of overwatering or nute burn. I've got them on a hydro cycle timer that does 1 minute on and 4 minutes off. I didn't think that it was possible to over water with straight hydroton, but I think the problem is that my drip rings are too small and they're letting out too much water, too close to the coco plugs that the clones are in. I got rid of the dripper baskets in the picture because it seemed like the plants were staying really dry but I might end up putting them back. The pump is off during the night cycle so that should give the babies some time to dry out. I'm going to change out the res today, flush with clearex and bring the nutes down to 500ppm. We'll see what happens. If any one has any suggestions, let me know!


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like this grow is going to be GREAT! I can't wait to see this get started. I also use Eye Hortilux HPS and it is one beast bulb. Who makes your metal halide conversion bulb? Mine is a Sunmaster Cool Deluxe.

Lets see some pics of that nute burn man.

GREEN MOJO MY MAN


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

the plants should only take in,what they can use.i heard that hydroton drys up quickly..i'd suggest havin the water be on 5 minutes..off 20.thats just my opinion though.


----------



## camcam (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice setup you have, but take that electric extesion off the floor you are asking for trouble with that there (first post, number 1 picture to the bottom right).


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a sunmaster as well. "cool deluxe" is a huge over-exaggeration. That bulb burns hot as hell and only puts out around 95,000 lumens. The HPS I'm using puts out 165,000 and runs close to the same temp.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 16, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Nice setup you have, but take that electric extesion off the floor you are asking for trouble with that there (first post, number 1 picture to the bottom right).


good call, you're right. I'm gonna mount that to the wall today.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 17, 2008)

I decided that the benefits of h202 outweigh the benefits of the piranha. Added 80ml of 3% today and the algae issue immediately cleared up and the pH stabilized. Every thing's looking much better! I increased oxygenation a bit since the pH stabilized and the plants are loving it. Everything seems back on track. One question though. Should I be watering during the night cycle? The hydroton dries up very quickly. I intentionally picked it to avoid over watering and to get max oxygen to the root mass. I have the pump hooked up to drip rings on a hydro cycle timer that does 1 min on / 4 min off. Should I leave it running at night? I also have very low humidity in my room because I have to use an air conditioner constantly to keep the heat at a reasonable level so I need to make sure the babies get plenty to drink. Any feedback would be great! I'll post more pics tomorrow night.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 17, 2008)

Plants are lookin pretty droopy again so I'm dropping the 1 on /4 off timer and going with 15 on / 90 off. I'm going to keep an eye on it during the next day cycle to see how much moisture these guys need and adjust it from there. I also made new drip rings that should distribute the water more evenly throughout the hydroton.It seems like they'll have plenty of moisture to make it through the night so unless someone says otherwise I think I'm gonna keep the pump off during the night cycle. Check back for new pictures tonight!


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 18, 2008)

Everything's looking much better! pH is stable, plants dried out and I switched the timer to 15 on / 90 off. So far so good, I'll know for sure by tomorrow. Started mild cO2. I'm using a 5lb block of dry ice inside the cooler with a tube hanging over my light to disperse it slowly over the tops of my plants. The cans circulate the air inside and the air conditioner exhausts air and pulls in fresh stuff through the hepa filter. Shouldn't be a problem with the cO2 ppm getting too high, I don't think. There should be enough air exchange to not let it climb too high. I don't think it's going to make a huge difference actually with the amount of air moving through the room, but we'll see. Just an experiment. Res change tomorrow with the fresh nutes.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are some more pics of the closet. Used to be 5' x 5' x 8' full of clothes. Much better now!


----------



## Canadia (Jun 23, 2008)

Yo 510, any updated pics yet?


----------



## occg.hydro (Jun 24, 2008)

...


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been doing lots of training so the babies are still pretty squat. These pics are from last week. I'll take some more today that show the training, topping, etc. I have to run an air conditioner 24/7 to keep my room around 83 degrees so my humidity is way lower than I'd like. I've started using yeast co2 generators hooked up to my fan. The AC constantly pulls air out of the room but even just blowing co2 enriched air over them has increased foliage growth a decent amount. I'll try to find the time to start another post with instructions on how to build the generators. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

...


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

... pt 2


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that this grow is a joint effort between two medicinal marijuana patients. We are always within our legal limit in terms of number of plants. Just thought I'd add that!  

he he he... I said joint... he he he he he


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

sweet dood!!!!!!!!!! hell yeah! congrats on the finished room brother and the setup- hope you geen a ton o green outta there!!! 


Nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

here are the most recent


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

pt 2


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 8, 2008)

and then...


----------



## El Hefe (Jul 9, 2008)

yo oc your room setup looks awesome as for your plants they are young and dont need much try going with just r/o  water pH set to 5.8 for a few days till all your leaves perk up and look nice and healthy then you can start using 1/2 nutes maybe around 600ppm and set your timers at maybe 10 mins 5 times a day other than that looks all good bro


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 9, 2008)

right on bro, thanks for the advice! I'll give that a shot. I was planning on doing a res change tonight & flushing w/ clearex. I started them out way to high and had some pH issues at first so they got off to a slow start. I flushed them w/ clearex for about 1/2 hour and then dropped them down to 300ppm @.7 conv. I raised them slowly up to 400 over 10 days and then upped it to 500 last week when I chenged the res. I've been keeping it at right about 560 for the last 4 days and I was going to up it to 700 tonight. I'll go ahead and do a flush w/ clearex tonight and then just run water for a few days. What would you recommend for ppm when I add nutes again? 600 or should I go a little bit higher? Thanks a lot for the advice man, I was wondering why they were kind of droopy.


----------



## El Hefe (Jul 9, 2008)

If they are in veg growth you should just keep it at 600ppm to be safe it wont effet the final out come of your yeild or anything like that just that way they dont get stressed and stay nice and healthy. As for your nutes your on the right path with the Advanced nutes products make sure that all your additives ( meaning extras only account for 10% of your solution IE: 60ppms) also i would reccomend ditching the sensi for the advanced nute 3 part grow bloom and micro this will help you alot once you flower giving you more control over what your putting in your res


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good bro can't wait to see more..


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 9, 2008)

I've just been using cal-mag with the nutes and then adding fulvic acid to pH down the mix. So should I mix it up nutes first to 540 and then add cal-mag until I get to 600 and skip the fulvic acid until I add more water and the ppm's go down? I use pH down as well because the fulvic raises the ppm more. The fulvic doesn't seem to do much of anything so I was going to go with just nutes and cal-mag this time. So 60ppm of cal mag isn't to little? the instructions on the jug suggest a massive amount of it but I've been mixing my water with about 100ppm of cal-mag and then adding my nutes from there. Thanks so much for the advice man! I'm gonna go ahead and start flushing them with plain water tonight.


----------



## El Hefe (Jul 9, 2008)

Yup you got it sounds good nutes mixed to 540 then cal-mag to 600ppm if your pH is still too high instead of mixing in the fulvic acid to buffer it out trying General hydroponics pH down is a better way to go its fairly low on the TDS scale as well as really easy to use. It was origanally engineered by NASA when they started expirmenting with hydroponics so you know there was defianatly some good ideas thrown into the development Fulvic acid might not hurt just in my expirence i have never been impressed


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 11, 2008)

great advice on the flush bro! 24 hours later they're lookin way perkier again! Another question though, what's the best way to use clearex? Should I put it in the res and let it run for a day or two or will that hurt my plants? I didn't use any this time. Just went with straight pH adjusted RO water. I poured it through each of the plants and then let it go back watering 5 times a day. The leaves are almost all lookin like they've perked back up so I'll wait another day and see if the rest of them do the same and then go back to nutes @ 600ppm like u suggested. Last time I flushed I just put water and clearex in the res, ran it for 45 min straight and then switched back to nutes. Didn't seem to do much except waste expensive clearex. What's the best way to use that stuff? I was going to save it until I flush right before switching them over to flowering and then I was going to flush with it again the week before harvest. Any suggestions? Sorry to ask so many questions bro but you got good answers!


----------



## Megatron (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd flush for 3 hours straight. Then, drain and fill with your nuitrents.


----------



## Smoker (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I ask how the roots look?


----------



## Megatron (Jul 15, 2008)

me too.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 17, 2008)

the roots seem like they're doing pretty good. They're just starting to poke out of the bottom and sides of the 10in mesh pots and they look nice and white. I took El hefe's advice, flushed with plain r/o water pH'd to 5.8 for 3 days until the leaves perked up a bit and then went to watering 5 times a day with 600 ppm nutes. They look like they're getting nute burn so I'm going to pour pH'd r/o water through the pots tonight until the res lowers down to about 450ppm and see how things look after that. I'll post some new pics tomorrow. It seems like I'm runnung in to problems with low humidity in my room as well. I have to run an air conditioner to keep it between 80 and 85 and the humidity in the room has been between 20 and 37%. I've tried a bunch of different configs and I have my light vented like a mo'fo but it seems like the big 1000w in such a small room with high ambient temps as it is is kind of an issue. Not much I can do about it though. I've tried a humidifier but the A/C sucks all the water out of the air almost immediately. It seems like it's also drying the hydroton up really quickly. I think next grow I'm going to get rid of the mesh pots and make these more like a dutch bucket drip system using a hydroton layer on the bottom for drainage, hydroton/coco mix in the middle & a hydroton layer on top to help with algae. I'm thinking this will help keep the medium from drying so quickly and will help even out the water distribution. Any feedback?


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 21, 2008)

450 ppm, 18 hour light cycle, watering 4 times/day --- day 39 veg

The kush is really starting to stand out from the russian's. The middle row (horizontal) is kush and the middle plant in the front row as well. The back row and the two sides in the front are Russian. 450 ppm seems to be working well for both strains although the kush plants seem to feed more heavily than the russians.  I repositioned my fans and the humidity rose to about 38% and the temperature of my room dropped to between 69 degrees during the night and a high of 87 during the day. Weather has been a little bit mellower lately too, which helps a lot with the heat. I was running a continuous light cycle for a while but I ended up with a $686 electric bill so I'm back to 18. The plants actually have improve a lot since switching back to having a night cycle. I think that it was getting to warm for the stomas to open for most of the day cycle even with the added co2. The A/C pulls as much power as the light does so my life is going to get a lot easier when winter returns and it's not 90+ degrees outside!


----------



## someguy (Jul 21, 2008)

:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ladies looking bigger. Great job


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, it's finally starting to look like a decent garden in here! I spent most of the day working with the power company to get our bill down. For all of you that don't know there are several options available to customers (at least in my area). If you qualify as low income you may be eligible for the CARE or FERA programs, which respectively offer a 20% discount on all tiers or a 30% discount on all usage over tier 3. If you have a really high bill for one month and don't know how you're going to pay it you may be eligible for a one time assistance rebate of up to $100 (once per year). There is also the LPP (level pay plan) which averages your usage over the last 12 months so that higher bills during one part of the year are evened out with lower bills during another part of the year. Be careful of the LPP though, you can end up with an ENORMOUS bill at the end of the year without even knowing it. Every month you pay your average monthly rate and the excess amount of your bill is added up. At the end of the year you either get a credit (unlikely in all of our cases) or a bill for the excess amount (this can be problematic if you don't keep track of things and is VERY likely to happen if you run high wattage equipment). There are also different domestic service rate plans available in my area. My power company offers 2 different TOU (time of use) plans depending on how much power you use. With a TOU plan instead of being billed for usage on a tiered structure you are billed by on or off peak usage. In my case peak hours are from 10AM to 6PM and the cost is $.30/kWh (kilowatt hour). Off peak usage costs $.15/kWh. You can see how this could come in useful if you don't use much energy during the day and your lights are on at night. In my area tier 3 power costs $.25/kWh and tier 4 costs $.28/kWh (OUCH!!!) Basically, the more power you use the higher up into the tiers you climb. I was able to get us enrolled in the CARE program for a 20% discount, am getting an assistance voucher (just for this month) for $100 and am considering the TOU rate plan as opposed to the tiered structure I'm paying on right now. I'm sure lots of us on this site are paying way more than we need to just by having not looked in to all of the options available to us. Check your power company's web site to see what kind of programs are available in your area. DON'T STEAL POWER and ALWAYS PAY YOUR BILL!!!!!!! As long as they get their money it doesn't seem to be a problem how big your bill is. They just want to get paid. They'd rather all of us 1000w owning gardeners continue to pay our bills on time as opposed to putting us in jail and not getting a dime. Also remember that whenever discussing your amazingly high energy usage with the power company you run several web/data/storage server racks and high BTU air conditioners to keep them cool and have your fridge turned down all the way and your roommate sleeps with his TV on ALL THE TIME! Plenty of people have very large power bills that have nothing to do with growing. Just be safe!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck bro


----------



## Megatron (Jul 24, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> wow, it's finally starting to look like a decent garden in here! I spent most of the day working with the power company to get our bill down. For all of you that don't know there are several options available to customers (at least in my area). If you qualify as low income you may be eligible for the CARE or FERA programs, which respectively offer a 20% discount on all tiers or a 30% discount on all usage over tier 3. If you have a really high bill for one month and don't know how you're going to pay it you may be eligible for a one time assistance rebate of up to $100 (once per year). There is also the LPP (level pay plan) which averages your usage over the last 12 months so that higher bills during one part of the year are evened out with lower bills during another part of the year. Be careful of the LPP though, you can end up with an ENORMOUS bill at the end of the year without even knowing it. Every month you pay your average monthly rate and the excess amount of your bill is added up. At the end of the year you either get a credit (unlikely in all of our cases) or a bill for the excess amount (this can be problematic if you don't keep track of things and is VERY likely to happen if you run high wattage equipment). There are also different domestic service rate plans available in my area. My power company offers 2 different TOU (time of use) plans depending on how much power you use. With a TOU plan instead of being billed for usage on a tiered structure you are billed by on or off peak usage. In my case peak hours are from 10AM to 6PM and the cost is $.30/kWh (kilowatt hour). Off peak usage costs $.15/kWh. You can see how this could come in useful if you don't use much energy during the day and your lights are on at night. In my area tier 3 power costs $.25/kWh and tier 4 costs $.28/kWh (OUCH!!!) Basically, the more power you use the higher up into the tiers you climb. I was able to get us enrolled in the CARE program for a 20% discount, am getting an assistance voucher (just for this month) for $100 and am considering the TOU rate plan as opposed to the tiered structure I'm paying on right now. I'm sure lots of us on this site are paying way more than we need to just by having not looked in to all of the options available to us. Check your power company's web site to see what kind of programs are available in your area. DON'T STEAL POWER and ALWAYS PAY YOUR BILL!!!!!!! As long as they get their money it doesn't seem to be a problem how big your bill is. They just want to get paid. They'd rather all of us 1000w owning gardeners continue to pay our bills on time as opposed to putting us in jail and not getting a dime. Also remember that whenever discussing your amazingly high energy usage with the power company you run several web/data/storage server racks and high BTU air conditioners to keep them cool and have your fridge turned down all the way and your roommate sleeps with his TV on ALL THE TIME! Plenty of people have very large power bills that have nothing to do with growing. Just be safe!




Heres another power saving idea!! 
Ceiling fans! I have 8 of them in my house. I usually have 3-4 running all day alternating from room to room. I hooked an ampmeter up to one to test the draw. I get .68 amps draw when it is up to speed. when I flick the switch to turn one on, the motor pulls 10.1 amps at startup!! 
If I help the fan get up to operating speed, it only pulls 3.8 amps for 3 seconds or so. (by helping I mean flick the switch then run to the fan and give it a good swing)
I have thought of this idea since I started growing, but havn't  thought of sharing it till now.. I don't know any money saving statistics, but I do know that I am saving 6+ amps for 30 seconds or so every time I turn a fan on.. I think it helps!


----------



## Megatron (Jul 24, 2008)

BTW OCCG They're lookin good!


----------



## lucky left (Jul 29, 2008)

your makin me a beliver man.. i been considerin growin some wht russian. hope u sell it on me lol.. best of luck on ur grow man. cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm thinkin I'm just gonna go with the blue kush on the next grow but I'm going to keep a mamma plant of the russian so I don't lose the strain. The russian grows crazy fast and doesn't feed as heavy as the blue, but has much more space between internodes and is somewhat hard to control. The kush is growing nice squat dense plants and is much easier to control (which is convenient in my room). Either one, by it's self would be a great choice, but I wouldn't recommend growing them in the same room. I think I'm going to switch off between one another and just do one strain at a time from now on.


----------



## lucky left (Jul 30, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin I'm just gonna go with the blue kush on the next grow but I'm going to keep a mamma plant of the russian so I don't lose the strain. The russian grows crazy fast and doesn't feed as heavy as the blue, but has much more space between internodes and is somewhat hard to control. The kush is growing nice squat dense plants and is much easier to control (which is convenient in my room). Either one, by it's self would be a great choice, but I wouldn't recommend growing them in the same room. I think I'm going to switch off between one another and just do one strain at a time from now on.



how tall are your russian girls by now???


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pics from yesterday. 50 days in to veg. I'm thinkin about another week to 10 days and they'll be ready to flower. I'm just waiting for the kush plants in the middle row to catch up with their sativa counterparts a little. I know, I know, lots of overexposed pics... shoot at night with the flash... blah blah blah... don't shoot with the light on... blah blah blah... whatever...


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

nice man, how old are they?


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 30, 2008)

part 2


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 30, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> nice man, how old are they?



today's day 51 of veg


----------



## thebest (Jul 30, 2008)

lol sorry, I just read that as soon as I posted. >.< sometimes i dont even pay attention to the writing, but you can't expect me to if you have pictures like that under-neath the paragraph


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 30, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> how tall are your russian girls by now???



they are all between 16 and 18 inches right now and my kushes are at 12 to 14. Not a huge difference, but I've bent and trained all of the russians to keep them about the same height. They're kind of unruly. All of the plants were topped around week 3 (at about 8-9 inches tall) and both strains seem to be responding very well. Lots of colas, especially the russians. The kush is just so much more dense though. I'm a big fan of kush strains, which is my main reasoning behind cloning them for my next grow, but I'm going to keep a clone of one of the russians in case it turns out that I just love the strain. So far the russians have a much longer internode distance so I doubt that they'll harvest as heavy, but we'll see. I'm planning on switching over to flowering when the russians hit 24 inches. That way the kush plants should have caught up height wise a little bit. I've been reading about plant stretch lately and I've been keeping the night temp within about 5-7 degrees of the day temp which seems to help them form really tight nodes but the russians are still super stretchy.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 30, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> lol sorry, I just read that as soon as I posted. >.< sometimes i dont even pay attention to the writing, but you can't expect me to if you have pictures like that under-neath the paragraph


all good bro!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

Man have they grown... Looking...


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude!!!! I've been using 6 yeast+sugar co2 generators and I've gotta say, anyone that's not on to the co2 thing yet needs to be! It works soooooo well and costs next to nothing. Yeast is about 2.00 for 3 packets and 5lbs of sugar costs 2.50. That's lasting for about a week and a half so I just make sure to change them out every time I change the res. I wasn't completely sold at first but I tried it and you can see NOTICEABLE new leaf growth from the addition. Try it out! it seems like most of the people doing it are using it for aquarium plants but if you make enough it'll work fine for a small room!


----------



## lucky left (Aug 1, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> Dude!!!! I've been using 6 yeast+sugar co2 generators and I've gotta say, anyone that's not on to the co2 thing yet needs to be! It works soooooo well and costs next to nothing. Yeast is about 2.00 for 3 packets and 5lbs of sugar costs 2.50. That's lasting for about a week and a half so I just make sure to change them out every time I change the res. I wasn't completely sold at first but I tried it and you can see NOTICEABLE new leaf growth from the addition. Try it out! it seems like most of the people doing it are using it for aquarium plants but if you make enough it'll work fine for a small room!



wonderful job man. i heard Co2 works wonders in gardens. glad its all workin out for you. can wait till you flower these babies. thats wen the FUN begins lol. and i been meaning to ask you this. what size pots are you growing in (ex. 2gal, 5gal). jus wanted to know cuz this looks like a good setup only i would rather have 5gal pots for my particular needs.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> wonderful job man. i heard Co2 works wonders in gardens. glad its all workin out for you. can wait till you flower these babies. thats wen the FUN begins lol. and i been meaning to ask you this. what size pots are you growing in (ex. 2gal, 5gal). jus wanted to know cuz this looks like a good setup only i would rather have 5gal pots for my particular needs.



I'm using 5gal buckets with 10" mesh pots. Straight hydroton for my medium. Next time I'm thinking about using a hydroton/coco mix but I haven't made up my mind yet. I had some issues with figuring out the watering cycle at first, seeing as how the hydroton is a pretty good repellant, but I seem to have gotten every thing worked out.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

"I'm sorry, 215 patient or not, I can't hook up anybody with anything. Please don't make requests for hookups on this forum. We need to keep this forum as safe as possible for everybody that uses it. Thanks for your support though, I really do appreciate it. If all goes according to plan the plants will be under 4.25 feet when ready for harvest. When I switch to flowering I swap out the 1000w MH for a 1000w HPS and add suplemental CFL lighting to cover the lower branches as needed. 
Today 01:23 AM "



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :farm: 






Looking good buddie.... How much space does co2 require to bennefit your plants OG


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

co2 would benefit your plants no matter how big or small the space. You just want to make sure not to over do it or you can kill your babies. My room is constantly being exhausted so in my case I would have to try pretty damn hard to raise the co2 ppm high enough to damage the plants. This is my first time using co2, so I'm still experimenting. From what I understand, normal air contains around 300ppm of co2, plants would ideally like between 700 - 1000 ppm, start to burn at 2000ppm and die at around 5000ppm, so your threshold for experimentation is pretty large before you do damage, as long as you're careful. I don't have any kind of meter to gauge how much co2 is in the air but like I was saying, I have fresh HEPA filtered air coming in to the room constantly at around 150cfm, so I'm not to worried about burning them. Best advice I could give would be to start out small and see how everything responds and work your way up from there. Give it some time too, I didn't start seeing major results for a few days after starting co2, but after the first batch ran out I noticed a definite difference in the amount of new foliage the plants had produced. with co2 they seem to stretch less and produce more foliage in between nodes. I've also noticed that with co2 side-branching is majorly emphasized. If you want instructions on how I made the generators I'll try to find the youtube video I found most helpful. There's a lot of **** advice out there and it seems like there were only a few helpful sites. I'll compile a list of useful info and post it here later today.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, so here are the sites I got my info from. Both of these guys use the stuff for their aquarium plants. The youtube vid is a good step by step on how to build them. I don't like his ratios though. I use 2 cups of sugar to 1.5 teaspoons  of yeast. Make sure to activate the yeast. This guy doesn't do it and I've tried it both ways. I use a cooking thermometer to check the water temp coming out of the sink and get it to 110f, fill my bottles up 3/4 of the way, add the sugar, shake, add the yeast, shake, wait, wait, wait and sooner or later it starts to bubble. The video is helpful but the other site I listed is MUCH more comprehensive. Whoever made the site is waaaaaayyyyyy to in to this, but has some REALLY good pointers. TONS of info! Let me know how it works for you and how you ended up doing it. enjoy!

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZFM9ZpaqGM&feature=related
hXXp://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

So OG t hey branch better & are healthier and your light are 24/0...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

"450 ppm, 18 hour light cycle, watering 4 times/day --- day 39 veg"

I ok so I smoke to much and had not enough coffee I am blind. lol

I wonder how the ladies would react to 24/0 with CO2....


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried 24/0 for a while. I've gotten great results in the past by using a continuous light cycle, but that was with flourescent lights, not MH. I don't know what the deal is with this grow, but in switching from soil to hydro I've had to re-learn everything I thought I knew. 18/6 is working much better this time around. Not 100% sure why but I think it has to do with the high heat during the days here. Even with the co2 and the AC I think the stoma's were closed. The plants seem much happier with a night cycle for some reason. I also got a STUPID high electric bill for my month of continuous light. I have to use a 930w portable AC to cool the room, so turning off the light for 6 hours a day means that the AC runs less and saves me a bunch of $. with my setup everything seems to affect everything else much more directly than I'm used to. More light=more AC=low humidity (to the point of being problematic)=watering cycle problems=mass confusion... but that's just my setup. Everything I'm using is complete and utter overkill. I sould be running a 600w but noooooo, I wanted to go all out and make a 1000 work in a 4.5x4.5 room. I wouldn't do it again, I'll say that. I'm quickly figuring out that if I get something working right I should stop ****ing with it at that point.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

I baught the Sun yield 1,000 MH & HPS with both bulbs.. My ballast is switchable so I can veg & flower. I also baught a charco filter.  I baught can fan 6HO. My Hood has 2-6 inch fan hook ups.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I baught the Sun yield 1,000 MH & HPS with both bulbs.. My ballast is switchable so I can veg & flower. I also baught a charco filter.  I baught can fan 6HO. My Hood has 2-6 inch fan hook ups.



nice light! I use an MH conversion bulb on an HPS ballast which seems to run really hot, even for an MH. That reflector you have is nice, with the 6" vent holes on either end of the light. I use a sun system X ballast and their smaller footprint reflector. I have a "super large" hood as well, but I don't use it because it doesn't cool as well. The reflector I use now has 4" vents on the horizontal (long) sides instead of the lateral sides (tip to socket style). I don't like the fact that the vents are 4" instead of 6" and I don't like that they're on the horizontal side (doesn't cool as well as yours), but it has a really tiny footprint which works well for me. I run a can fan 4HO and a vortex 172cfm 4" on either side of the light and run the ventilation independently for the light (check out the pics if I don't make sense). I have a carbon filter but I don't use it during veg because I vent the room exhaust through the AC, in to a bathroom and out the ceiling and smell really isn't an issue 'till they start to bud. During flower I take one of the fans off the light and run the carbon filter with the vortex and the light with the can fan. If I could start over again I'd go with a set of 6" HO's just because of the huge difference with the amount of air it can move over a 4". Right now I have 1 exhaust for the AC, an intake for the room w/ a hepa filter and 200cfm inline blower, an intake and exhaust just for the light with the 2 4" fans I mentioned above, and an exhaust for my carbon filter. too many holes in my wall. 3 inline fans and an AC with a total of 5 holes. I've managed to over complicate everything about this setup, but I'm really starting to like the control I have with hydro as opposed to soil. Everything's really touchy though. I just had to do it the hard way.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

I got my Can-fan sucking air from the 6 inch Hood and the other 6 inch is hooked up to the Charco filter. So the air gets sucked from the filter through the hood & out of the grow tent....   Once I get the Indoor grow down then I will switch to Hydro from soil...  I can not grow inside until my out side plants are completed.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

for sure bro. I was just checking out your outdoor journal and those monsters are lookin great! If you're just getting in to hydro expect to feel like a noob all over again. This is my first time w/ hydro after years of soil grows and it's taught me things that I didn't even know that I didn't know! At least I can still handle a plant though!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ya once I get the soil down growing indoors then i'll venture into Hydro... I have alot more to learn about soil growing & different strains  and how they react... I enjoy learning something new & easy.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

for sure man, soil's tons of fun and fairly forgiving compared to hydro. Right now it feels like more of a chore than growing ever has, but I'm sure the harvest will make it all worth it! It looks like you're doing great with soil from what I've seen! are those 6ft monster trees from seed or clones? Gotta be seed, right?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> for sure man, soil's tons of fun and fairly forgiving compared to hydro. Right now it feels like more of a chore than growing ever has, but I'm sure the harvest will make it all worth it! It looks like you're doing great with soil from what I've seen! are those 6ft monster trees from seed or clones? Gotta be seed, right?


 

I planted the beans in the soil and they sprouted two in one pot... I joined and Hick recommend transplanting them into their own pots and using FFOF as soil.....


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to use FF Ocean Forest when I was doing soil grows too. Great stuff, I never had any nute issues at all. It seems like the fox farm products are really top shelf stuff. I'm just not sold on the extra $ tacked on to the price for organic nutes in a hydro system. I don't know if I could manage going organic with hydro yet either. I know that the payoff to organic growing is awesome but with hydro I hear that it's way more straightforward to go with chem based nutes.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

I can you use organic nutes in hydro?   I had problem with my moon light clone & heat issues being in direct sun light.. I moved her with the other children so she would have friends. lol...


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah, they do make organic nutes for hydro but it's way more unpredictable from what I've read because it's not made in a lab (not derived from chemicals and what not) and you can't get a true ppm reading which makes it a guessing game trying to figure out nute strength when you adjust your resoivoir. I'm still a noob to hydro though, so just because I can't do it yet doesn't mean that other people aren't kicking arse with the organic stuff. That's just what I've read though. Soil is fairly self regulating with the nature of how plants use bacteria in the soil to break down minerals in the soil in to the nutrients that the plants need. In hydro you're using an inert medium so instead of having bacteria doing the work for you, you have to supply all of the nutrients in the water. It makes it much more precise and gives you more control but everything is really touchy because you're in control of EVERYTHING instead of leaving it to mother nature.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> yeah, they do make organic nutes for hydro but it's way more unpredictable from what I've read because it's not made in a lab (not derived from chemicals and what not) and you can't get a true ppm reading which makes it a guessing game trying to figure out nute strength when you adjust your resoivoir. I'm still a noob to hydro though, so just because I can't do it yet doesn't mean that other people aren't kicking arse with the organic stuff. That's just what I've read though. Soil is fairly self regulating with the nature of how plants use bacteria in the soil to break down minerals in the soil in to the nutrients that the plants need. In hydro you're using an inert medium so instead of having bacteria doing the work for you, you have to supply all of the nutrients in the water. It makes it much more precise and gives you more control but everything is really touchy because you're in control of EVERYTHING instead of leaving it to mother nature.


 





Can ya sprout beans in soil while using MH light or is the zip bag the tricka.  Ya I've had other people state get use to soil and feed nutes first before starting on hydro.... What is the better setup for hydro for six plants..


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

I would sprout the beans in 1.5x1.5 inch rockwool cubes in a propagation tray with a humidity dome under a couple of CFL's or fluorescents. When they start to show roots go ahead and transplant them into whatever container you're using and pop them under the MH. I've never tried using an MH for sprouts, only after they have their first 2 or 3 sets of real leaves (not including the sprout lobes). Be really careful putting tiny plants under a monster 1000 though, just make sure to start with the light pretty far away until they've adjusted to the transplant and then you can start to lower the light down closer to the tops each day until you get it as close as you want it.


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful man. Such a professional looking grow. How could i not pull up a chair and watch this grow. Good luck to you man. Looking forward to future updates. Be safe.

Peace and love to you all,
Mogwi


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I would sprout the beans in 1.5x1.5 inch rockwool cubes in a propagation tray with a humidity dome under a couple of CFL's or fluorescents. When they start to show roots go ahead and transplant them into whatever container you're using and pop them under the MH. I've never tried using an MH for sprouts, only after they have their first 2 or 3 sets of real leaves (not including the sprout lobes). Be really careful putting tiny plants under a monster 1000 though, just make sure to start with the light pretty far away until they've adjusted to the transplant and then you can start to lower the light down closer to the tops each day until you get it as close as you want it.


 



The rockwool do you soak it before you drop your beans.... I have heard of other growers who soak it before they drop beans... I appreciate the info buddie... Ya I new that you have to adjust the transplant to the light... I made small but High table to for the filter to sit on to save space for the grow area... I guess I will have to do a journal on my grow Tent... Except no one except Timmy has given me advice on my Sativa Hybrid Journal.. Well good night..


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah, you want to make sure that you adjust the ph of the rockwool. There's a product out there specifically for that called rockwool soak or you can just do it with RO water that's been adjusted to 5.5. Just make sure to let it soak over night. You don't need nutes when you're first sprouting the seeds, just give them some water and make sure that they stay moist. You shouldn't have a problem with over watering the rockwool just don't drown the things.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> yeah, you want to make sure that you adjust the ph of the rockwool. There's a product out there specifically for that called rockwool soak or you can just do it with RO water that's been adjusted to 5.5. Just make sure to let it soak over night. You don't need nutes when you're first sprouting the seeds, just give them some water and make sure that they stay moist. You shouldn't have a problem with over watering the rockwool just don't drown the things.


 


Thanks for the info friend... How are they doing?


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 4, 2008)

they're doing really well. I'm going to flush them tonight and change the reservoir. They've only got a couple more days until I switch them over to flowering. I've got to get a few CFL's too so that I can get some extra light on the lower branches. I'm going to cut a couple of clones and start a mother plant of each strain so that when I harvest this crop I'm all ready to go again!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds good Oc...

I start my Grow tent build journal take a look the links below.  How tall are they buddie 12 inch?

Ya I need to start messing with cloning so I can learn...


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, so I flushed w/ clearex and changed the reservoir tonight. The nutes are at 505 ppm. I measured the plants as well. The tallest of the Russians are at 20" and the tallest kush is at 16". This should be the last few days of veg for these guys!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 5, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> they're doing really well. I'm going to flush them tonight and change the reservoir. They've only got a couple more days until I switch them over to flowering. I've got to get a few CFL's too so that I can get some extra light on the lower branches. I'm going to cut a couple of clones and start a mother plant of each strain so that when I harvest this crop I'm all ready to go again!


how do you make a mother clone ????what do i need to keep it going?whats a fool proof way to root a clone ?thanks


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> Ok, so I flushed w/ clearex and changed the reservoir tonight. The nutes are at 505 ppm. I measured the plants as well. The tallest of the Russians are at 20" and the tallest kush is at 16". This should be the last few days of veg for these guys!


 

Getting close to flowering buddie...


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 7, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> how do you make a mother clone ????what do i need to keep it going?whats a fool proof way to root a clone ?thanks



Well, there's really no fool proof way from what I've found. Plants are crazy strong but think about what you're asking it to do! you're chopping off a growth tip, sticking it in medium and asking it to become a whole new plant! I'd say the most "fool proof" way would be to start more clones than you're going to end up needing so that if a few don't make it you're still set. I need 1-2 mother's from both strains I have, so I cut a total of 8 clones last night (4 of each strain). If they all live I'll give the ones I don't need to a club. I use a propagation tray w/ a 7" humidity dome (around $7 for both), a 26w (100w equivalent) DAYLIGHT spectrum CFL, 1.5"x1.5" Grodan rockwool cubes, Clonex Gel, razor blades and a nice pair of pruning scissors. You're also going to need some RO water, a bottle of 3% hydrogen peroxide, your veg nutes and something to mist the plants with. Once you've got your supplies, take some RO water and adjust it to 5.5. Put that in a container and soak the rockwool cubes in it for at least an hour or two. You don't really need to over do that part. Take a shot glass and fill it with hydrogen peroxide, wash your pruning scissors and your razor blade and toss them in the peroxide to help sterilize them. Make sure to rinse off the peroxide before taking cuttings. While the cubes are soaking take another container and put some of the RO water in it. As long as the pH is between 6.0 & 6.5 on this container you should be fine. This one is for the clippings. As soon as you cut the growth tips you're going to make in to clones put the end you cut in this container to prevent air bubbles from getting in to the stem. Just toss the clippings in the water so that the cut end is submerged. Take yet another container and fill it with RO water adjusted to 6.5, add a few ml of peroxide and add *just a few drops *of your veg nutes. The mixture I use had a ppm of 26. Don't over do it with nutes, clones don't have roots yet and don't have any way to take in the nutes. This is going to be used as a spray to foliar feed them in the mean time. Once you have the clippings you're going to use cut them to the length you want, take the razor blade and make a diagonal incision on the bottom of the stem (think roses), then take the blade and gently scrape the outside of about 1/2" of the skin on the bottom of the cutting. This is where your roots are going to grow from. By disturbing the area you give the cutting a better chance of sprouting roots and more surface area to uptake water. Make sure to do this quickly as you don't want air bubbles, bacteria, etc. entering your cutting. Dip the bottom of the cutting in clonex or whatever you're using for about 30 seconds, making sure that there's no air at the bottom of the cutting. While it's sitting in the gel grab one of the cubes out of the 5.5 soak, dry it out a little by holding it in your hand and flicking it with your wrist (don't squeeze it, this compacts the rockwool), then dip it in your 6.5 nute solution and flick the water out again. You want it to be moist, not wet and not dry. Now pull your cutting out of the clonex and gently put it in the little hole in the rockwool. Don't try to straighten the cutting if it's flopping over, it'll do this on it's own fairly quickly after you put it under the light. After you have all of your cuttings in cubes, put them in the propagation tray, put the 6.5 mixture that you made in a sprayer and give them a nice misting. I also mist the inside of the humidity dome to keep the humidity high. Mist them 2-3 times a day for about 3-4 days and then 1-2 times per day after that. Take the dome off after about 6 days and continue to mist the plants a few times daily. After the dome comes off you have to make sure to check the cubes and keep them moist. Don't over water the cubes or the roots will take longer to pop out. After about 8-10 days if everything goes right you should have a couple of little roots popping out of the bottom of the rockwool.

Everybody has a different method of cloning. If you google the subject you'll find about a hundred different ways to do it. It's all about experimentation. Keep trying until you get it right and pay attention to what you did when it worked. The fun part about growing is the experimentation (if you're just trying to smoke you'd buy it instead of busting your *** trying to learn to grow, right?) so don't let it get you down if they die on you a few times, just keep going at it until you're the self-proclaimed clone master!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Whats up buddie... How is everything?


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 7, 2008)

chillin! everything's going well. I cut 8 clones last night, hopefully they make it. I'm sure I'll get at least a couple of each strain out of it. The plants are pretty beastly at this point, they're no longer my babies. They're raging teenage monsters, lol. I switched out the water in the res 2 days ago and the kush plants are about as close to being caught up as they're going to get so I'm going to switch to flower in about 3 more days. I want to give them a chance to finish filling in and use up this batch of nutes before I switch them over. How's everything coming with your tent? That thing looks great so far! Good hearing from you!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> chillin! everything's going well. I cut 8 clones last night, hopefully they make it. I'm sure I'll get at least a couple of each strain out of it. The plants are pretty beastly at this point, they're no longer my babies. They're raging teenage monsters, lol. I switched out the water in the res 2 days ago and the kush plants are about as close to being caught up as they're going to get so I'm going to switch to flower in about 3 more days. I want to give them a chance to finish filling in and use up this batch of nutes before I switch them over. How's everything coming with your tent? That thing looks great so far! Good hearing from you!


 
Well I found out that m y grow tent is made of PVC witch is bad for my plant and needs to be made of PE... I found a Homebox for 279 the XL model... I have two Buddha Cheese sprouted & 1 Bubble Gum sprouted.. No Thai sprouted yet.... I found hairs growing on the Moon Light and the Sativa Hybrid but no balls yet...

I check on the Sativa Hybrid & they needed more water.. Darn girls are drinking alot right now...


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand the simplicity of the tents is a great selling point, but why not make your own? If you send me specs for what you need size wise and all I'll help you design it if you need a hand. You could build one of those for waaaaayyyy less than that! all you need is some lumber and panda plastic and a couple basic tools. Let me know.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I understand the simplicity of the tents is a great selling point, but why not make your own? If you send me specs for what you need size wise and all I'll help you design it if you need a hand. You could build one of those for waaaaayyyy less than that! all you need is some lumber and panda plastic and a couple basic tools. Let me know.


 

I live in apartment... Thats why a tent is more easy to set or take down... No noise iether...


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 8, 2008)

They're just about filled in to where I want them now. Took the pics at night this time. I really like how they look, I just don't like messing around with them at night. I'm going to switch them over to 12/12 in 2 more days. Stay posted for more!

:holysheep:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking good... Ladies are bushing nicely...  What buckets do you start with & end with...  This grow is really looking good buddie.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 10, 2008)

flower time??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glyph (Aug 11, 2008)

nice grow OCCG. what drip system are you using, custom?  i use GH waterfarm 8 bucket + one mother. i run drip (valved) continuous during vege 24/7 with lights @ 16/8, then off when the lights are off in flower, 12/12. always perfect RH, i live in a pretty dry climate, colorado foothills, and have good ventilation. i'm wondering why you run your drip in intervals like you do? again, nice grow, looking forward to following your progress in flowering.
steady rock easy, all the while keeping the man down,
-g


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 11, 2008)

oh yeah, it's definitely flower time! I'm switching them to 12/12 today!


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 11, 2008)

glyph said:
			
		

> nice grow OCCG. what drip system are you using, custom?  i use GH waterfarm 8 bucket + one mother. i run drip (valved) continuous during vege 24/7 with lights @ 16/8, then off when the lights are off in flower, 12/12. always perfect RH, i live in a pretty dry climate, colorado foothills, and have good ventilation. i'm wondering why you run your drip in intervals like you do? again, nice grow, looking forward to following your progress in flowering.
> steady rock easy, all the while keeping the man down,
> -g



Custom built system. I have 10" mesh pots filled with hydroton in 5 gal buckets. I expected to be able to water continuously or at least 1min on 4min off when I started because of the water shedding properties of the hydroton, but the clones I started were in some cheap coco plug type of things that retained tons of moisture. The plugs ended up holding too much water so I had to back off the watering to 3 times per day for 15 min each time. now that they have big 'ol roots on them I've upped it to 5 times per day for 10 min each time. I was having problems with the RH because I have to run a 12000 btu air conditioner when the lights are on to deal with the heat here. Now that the plants are bigger the RH is between 38% and 55%, so it's right in the perfect range. I've tweaked the air conditioner a little bit. If it's set at 80 degrees it keeps the room at about 82 to 84, which is perfect with co2. I hate those goddamn plugs though, so I decided to just clone my plants, before I switch them to flower, in rockwool cubes this time. Should avoid watering problems next time.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 11, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Looking good... Ladies are bushing nicely...  What buckets do you start with & end with...  This grow is really looking good buddie.



They are in 10" mesh pots that hang in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

God thats some sexy berrykush  Wish I had some loaded in my bong right now!!!!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 12, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> God thats some sexy berrykush  Wish I had some loaded in my bong right now!!!!!



yeah, you're tellin me!!! I'm switching out the nutes for sensi bloom 2 part right now, today's the first day of 12/12... stay posted for fat nugs!!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 12, 2008)

did some pruning around the bottom and chopped a few more clones tonight. the res is switched out w/ 550ppm sensi bloom 2 part and carbo load. Set the lights to 12/12 and set the watering timer... soon there should be buds!!! The plants grew 6" in 4 days so I hope I don't overshoot my target height! time to go buy some cfl's to take care of the lower branches.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> did some pruning around the bottom and chopped a few more clones tonight. the res is switched out w/ 550ppm sensi bloom 2 part and carbo load. Set the lights to 12/12 and set the watering timer... soon there should be buds!!! The plants grew 6" in 4 days so I hope I don't overshoot my target height! time to go buy some cfl's to take care of the lower branches.


 


Sounds good buddy...  Good Morning Buddy have a good day..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

How are ya buddy? How are the ladies?


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 18, 2008)

doin' great man! I was up in the mountains for the weekend. Got back last night and the babies are just starting to show some nice little flowers. I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> doin' great man! I was up in the mountains for the weekend. Got back last night and the babies are just starting to show some nice little flowers. I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow


 

I'll wait to see some pics I guess.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 19, 2008)

lets see em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 19, 2008)

Day 9 - Flowering (just before flush and reservoir switch)... couple of pics of the co2 generators too. enjoy!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking hot.. Need a body guard for the girls there to hot.lol..


----------



## Elven (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a great grow OCC:holysheep: I cant wait to see the finished product. I am so going to use those CO2 Generators. just trying to find room for them. I am trying to get some more lumber so I can do some more building. Take a look if you have a min. (see below)


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 20, 2008)

I love those co2 generators! I refilled them last night and upped the nutes to 600ppm and the plants LOVE it! those little buds are almost twice as big today as they were last night! Still little tiny, but they grow so fast with the co2! Man, I can't wait to see that aero setup in action elven, that should be sweet! the build looks great!


----------



## lucky left (Aug 21, 2008)

how well do these ladies eat up the nutes. are they greedy?


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I love those co2 generators! I refilled them last night and upped the nutes to 600ppm and the plants LOVE it! those little buds are almost twice as big today as they were last night! Still little tiny, but they grow so fast with the co2! Man, I can't wait to see that aero setup in action elven, that should be sweet! the build looks great!



Thanks OCC  As soon as I get a bit of money I am going to be starting. Need to buy my HID Light and my clones. Gods I love delivery services


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 21, 2008)

lucky left said:
			
		

> how well do these ladies eat up the nutes. are they greedy?



ohhhh yeah. I've got them at 600ppm now, not too high. They're going up about 100ppm per week with no problems. During veg I had started them out way too high so I had to take it easy on them. Got them up to 450ppm before I switched to flower. The kush feeds way more heavily than the russians so it's a little hard to keep everything in balance but I think I've got it. I'll never grow 2 strains with the same reservoir ever again though. Lesson learned.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 21, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Thanks OCC  As soon as I get a bit of money I am going to be starting. Need to buy my HID Light and my clones. Gods I love delivery services



hell yeah, delivery is great. That's how I got my babies. Just be carefull that you don't get them from some jagoff that had them sitting in his trunk all day!


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> hell yeah, delivery is great. That's how I got my babies. Just be carefull that you don't get them from some jagoff that had them sitting in his trunk all day!



Dont I know it. The place that I can use has White Widow and OG Kush mmmm yummy.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 21, 2008)

Either strain is always nice! I always like the kush strains, OG is dank!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Those girls look very happy. Great job with them.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 24, 2008)

:headbang2: [email protected]@KIN GOOD Man! NICE!:headbang:


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 27, 2008)

switched the MH to HPS yesterday. DAMN that thing is bright!!! Gotta swap the water tonight so I'll put some more pics up if I get a chance.


----------



## mrseandizzle420 (Aug 27, 2008)

your plants live better than i do


----------



## Elven (Aug 27, 2008)

mrseandizzle420 said:
			
		

> your plants live better than i do



When I die I want to come back as one of OCC's plants  its a great life. and you die at your prime. a worse life I could think of.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

No pictures oh well I'll go some where else.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 28, 2008)

ok guys, here's the porn! there's a few good ones in there, lots of out of focus pics tho, sorry.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

SO tasty buddy...

Okay I put the plants in the homebox XL.lol
I'll do a indoor grow journal tomorrow.....


----------



## Elven (Aug 28, 2008)

My Bong is so shiny after looking at that Pr0n . I think I am going to get a nice DSLR when I am not paying 800 bucks a month buying flowers. Those things look awesome.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

looking great,what a difference 8 days makes.


----------



## lucky left (Aug 29, 2008)

looking great man. how tall are they?


----------



## lyfr (Aug 29, 2008)

*Go hydro :hubba:  beautiful !*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

The aquarium Reactor can be baught at Walmart?  The fish hose is ok to use for the CO2?.....

Thanks buddy & good morning to ya.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

more pics, hope you guys like!


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

more pics


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> The aquarium Reactor can be baught at Walmart?  The fish hose is ok to use for the CO2?.....
> 
> Thanks buddy & good morning to ya.



The aquarium reactor isn't needed, skip that part. It adds co2 to the water in a fish tank, it helps mix the co2 with the water more efficiently so there's no point. the clear tubing has worked fine for me so far. I guess it breaks down over time so probably best to replace it every few months. I haven't had any problems though.


----------



## Elven (Sep 2, 2008)

I bet you cant wait to smoke those girls.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats some tasty**** ladies.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> The aquarium reactor isn't needed, skip that part. It adds cow to the water in a fish tank, it helps mix the co2 with the water more efficiently so there's no point. the clear tubing has worked fine for me so far. I guess it breaks down over time so probably best to replace it every few months. I haven't had any problems though.


 
Thanks friend... So all I need is 2-2 litter bottle and 1-1 liter bottle plush fish hose.lol


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Thanks friend... So all I need is 2-2 litter bottle and 1-1 liter bottle plush fish hose.lol


yup, that'll do it. Make sure to drill the holes slightly smaller than the diameter of the tubing so that you get a good seal. To get the tubing through cut the tip of it diagonally, like the bottom of a rose stem. It'll make it easier to get it through the hole.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> yup, that'll do it. Make sure to drill the holes slightly smaller than the diameter of the tubing so that you get a good seal. To get the tubing through cut the tip of it diagonally, like the bottom of a rose stem. It'll make it easier to get it through the hole.


 

One more question ok... How much on the mixture of Yeast & water?  

Does the hose go half way or just at the bottle cap top..


I baught the fish hose & two check valves... 

Thanks friend for the help.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> How much on the mixture of Yeast & water?



I use 2 cups of sugar, 1tsp of yeast and then I fill the bottle up 3/4 of the way with water. I use a meat thermometer to get the tap water to 108 degrees so that the yeast activates properly. After you put the water in make sure to shake it up really well so that everything is mixed thoroughly and the sugar is as dissolved as possible. It'll take a little while for the bubbles to start going (within 1/2 hour with quick activating yeast, 1-2 hours with regular yeast from what I've found) but that's about all it takes. The more sugar you put in the longer it will last, the more yeast you put in the more bubbles it makes. You can adjust the mix to your liking. I've found that 2 cups sugar to 1 tsp yeast works really well and lasts about 7-8 days.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I use 2 cups of sugar, 1tsp of yeast and then I fill the bottle up 3/4 of the way with water. I use a meat thermometer to get the tap water to 108 degrees so that the yeast activates properly. After you put the water in make sure to shake it up really well so that everything is mixed thoroughly and the sugar is as dissolved as possible. It'll take a little while for the bubbles to start going (within 1/2 hour with quick activating yeast, 1-2 hours with regular yeast from what I've found) but that's about all it takes. The more sugar you put in the longer it will last, the more yeast you put in the more bubbles it makes. You can adjust the mix to your liking. I've found that 2 cups sugar to 1 tsp yeast works really well and lasts about 7-8 days.


 

Thanks Friend!!


----------



## lucky left (Sep 13, 2008)

from my calculations. you got about another month there for them russians. how they comin along man.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 13, 2008)

looking good keep it green


----------



## Elven (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking GREAT OCCG.  Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 15, 2008)

man, I took some pics last night but my roommate stole the flash card b4 I could get them on my computer. I'll try to get them up today. I'm going to take another set at night 'cuz that HPS makes everything look yellow/orange. They're doing really well though, about 3-4 more weeks now. They're getting so heavy that I've been racing to tie branches to the wall b4 they fall over. that's a good thing as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 15, 2008)

:holysheep: Simply magnificent! great job on the grow occg.


----------



## thebest (Sep 15, 2008)

very nice grow occg. looking tasty man.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 15, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's some more. Like I said, I need to take some pics at night. They're lookin good though!


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope you dont mind but Im going to be lookin in on this one. Im comfortable with soil so I just havent made the jump to hydro. Hope it turns out great man!


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 16, 2008)

right on bro, hope u enjoy!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok my mouth is drewling.lol


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, so I'm at day 52 of flowering. I know, "this thread is useless without pics". yeah, yeah,yeah... just thought I'd give everybody an update. I bought one of those 60x - 100x pocket microscopes and checked the trichromes today. Looks like they're about 30% amber on for the most part. I'm thinkin another 5 days of nutes and then 10 days of flush with nothin' but clearex. I'll put some pics up before and after harvest, don't worry!


----------



## Elven (Oct 2, 2008)

Cant wait for the pic update.


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I'm about 10 days away from harvest, I've started the final flush and everything's looking gooooood. We had a crazy 2 day heat wave so there's been a little bit of a problem with the heat damaging the leaves but I checked out the trichs today under a microscope and it's looking good.


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 3, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Elven (Oct 3, 2008)

It has been to damn hot hasnt it. Those pics look great. I think you are going to have some mighty fine smoke when you are done.


----------



## lucky left (Oct 3, 2008)

looking lovely my dude. respect.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome grow friend!!!


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

nice grow nice setup lots of good info hope them plants fill out for you and you enjoy the smoke


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Whats the purpose behind flushing for 10 days when your in hydro? I was under the impression that a week tops is needed, but even 3 or 5 days will suffice.


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 12, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Whats the purpose behind flushing for 10 days when your in hydro? I was under the impression that a week tops is needed, but even 3 or 5 days will suffice.



The white russian is a little bit ahead of the kush so I'm going to start flushing tomorrow, pull the russians next sunday and the kush on tue or wed. I want the kush to be super stony so I'm waiting until more of the trichs are amber. I might pull them all a day early if they look ready.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool thanks! I've been following your grow and things look wonderful.


----------



## CMoon (Oct 12, 2008)

fantastic grow buddy, that russians some strong kit

bests with the harvest

cmoon


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 12, 2008)

man, I took a little sample off of one of the russians and stuck it in the microwave. Tastes like arse with the quick dry but daaaaammmmmnnnnnn I'm high!!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 16, 2008)

1 day left till harvest!!!


----------



## Elven (Oct 16, 2008)

Cant wait till I get to sneak up in the dark and WHACK cut me some bud


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome Grow Dude!!! First thing that came to mind when I saw those monsters was  :holysheep:  haha Great grow man.  You know I feel the same way you do in your light decision 1000w or 600w?  They say that a 600w is more efficient watt for watt so I figure if its air cooled I can get it lower to the tops of the plants and use a window a/c unit.

What btu rating was your portable a/c?


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 17, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Awesome Grow Dude!!! First thing that came to mind when I saw those monsters was  :holysheep:  haha Great grow man.  You know I feel the same way you do in your light decision 1000w or 600w?  They say that a 600w is more efficient watt for watt so I figure if its air cooled I can get it lower to the tops of the plants and use a window a/c unit.
> 
> What btu rating was your portable a/c?




The air conditioner's a 7000 BTU. I'm thinking I'm gonna sell it on craigslist now that I've run it for 4 months continuously and get a new one. I'm lookin at a 10000 BTU now. I don't think I'll need it during the cooler part of the year but might as well be ready for summer. The 1000 worked out great but if I could do it over again I would have used 2 600's. Whatever you do, DON'T use a 4" fan!!! Go with something larger if it's at all possible. I'm going to upgrade to a 6" or 8".


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Cant wait till I get to sneak up in the dark and WHACK cut me some bud


I'm gonna put my ninja mask on so they don't see me coming! ha ha ha!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 17, 2008)

Chop pictures? Smoke report?









dont you just love how the last part seems to take the longest


----------



## Elven (Oct 17, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I'm gonna put my ninja mask on so they don't see me coming! ha ha ha!!!



I am going to buy one of those toy Night Vision Goggles that make you look like Sam Fischer from the Splinter Cell games. so I can do it in the dark like a pro


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I am going to buy one of those toy Night Vision Goggles that make you look like Sam Fischer from the Splinter Cell games. so I can do it in the dark like a pro



lmao, pro style for sure!


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah I think when I get my system going im going to use 2 600w switchable ballast lamps with a 12,000 btu window a/c to cool it down.  I did find a place that has 600w lamps with 8in flange's but im not sure it really matters, I think 6in flange would do ok.  I would definently go big on your a/c you never know when you want to add another light.  I think the biggest window a/c I found was a 24,000btu but I bet thats loud.  I think 12,000 would be ok.  Good luck dude.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 18, 2008)

:aok: Sweet lookin bud you growin there! very NICE!
:48:


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 22, 2008)

so here are the totals - 
13.5 oz White Russian
8.5 oz Blueberry Kush

Both came out super stoney. The kush is a little damp still but it should smoke great when it cures a little longer. I'll post pics as soon as my roommate gets back with the camera. Should be a great winter with 1.25 lbs of good bud to smoke!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*I remember this thread. I'm glad everything turned out!

P.s. ostpicsworthless: *


----------

